# Bosch Aerotwin blades



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good company to purchase these blades from online.
thanks


----------



## Ara_TTS (Aug 23, 2020)

AP24U & AP21U are the part numbers for push button connection.(should be push) for Bosch aerotwin plus.

Amazon or eBay I find tend to be the cheapest.

www.wiperblades.co.uk are £28.16 with 2 day delivery

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ara_TTS said:


> AP24U & AP21U are the part numbers for push button connection.(should be push) for Bosch aerotwin plus.
> 
> Amazon or eBay I find tend to be the cheapest.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for the info


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above.
Hoggy


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Go to carparts4less, who regularly have a 20% discount code and get 'em both for a tad over £20 which includes postage.


----------



## chank (Aug 15, 2021)

Got them off autodoc for £24


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm not keen on the bosch blades because of the look of the fixings, at least ones I've bought for mother models of car in the past, can someone post a pic of the Bosch blades with TT fixings in place? ideally next to the Audi ones, I'm leaning more towards the Valeo ones but can't find a photo of the fixings for those to compare to the audi ones either, below is a generic pic of Bosch aerotwin baldes, just think the multi fixing is untidy and bulky








genuine audi:









I think Valeo TT ones will be like these (Touareg ones) :


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

blackvalver said:


> I'm not keen on the bosch blades because of the look of the fixings, at least ones I've bought for mother models of car in the past, can someone post a pic of the Bosch blades with TT fixings in place? ideally next to the Audi ones, I'm leaning more towards the Valeo ones but can't find a photo of the fixings for those to compare to the audi ones either, below is a generic pic of Bosch aerotwin baldes, just think the multi fixing is untidy and bulky
> View attachment 477924
> 
> genuine audi:
> ...


Oh dear, a bit confused Now.I got the impression these were the best option. How do those who have opted for the Bosch ones find the fit/appearance?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The fit is fine. The clips are largely hidden inside the wiper arm.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

here's the audi blades versus valeo ones (generic fit with Audi adapters)
Audi:








Valeo:









Valeo:


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I also bought Valeo for my A1. They look "unsafe", but I tried to remove my Valeo ones. Trust me, they are not going anywhere


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

I have in the past month fitted Bosch Aerotwin blades to my Mk2 TT and having fitted these blades to my various cars over many years found they performed as well as usual, i.e. clearing the screen perfectly and silently. Usually buy from Euro Car Parts.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Having tried the Bosch Aerotwin, I actually think Michelin Radius Beam are slightly better, but both good.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have just ordered the aerotwin plus, so will see what they are like!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Fitted the new wiper blades today. Really easy to fit and end result excellent.


----------

